# How long before i see results from masteron?



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

300mg per week, alongside tren ace, would you say 3 weeks for it to properly kick in or does it usually start working straight away?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Taking mast along with tren you will be hard pressed to know as mast is a much, much weaker aas anyway.

Out of interest though you don't say what ester the mast is.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

No test?


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

i will have a look at the bottle, nope stopped running test altogether now.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

to be fair 300mg of masteron is not a huge amount especially if that is you in your avator


----------



## medici999 (May 26, 2009)

paul..do many people use the tren and masteron combo with no test?..yes..thats biff in his avi


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Im using the mast,tren hex,viro prope,var......all good,no pip.

All ROHM by the way,and will be adding one rip as well sometime this week.

You should see good results,up the mast dose a tad i say mate.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

yes its me in the avi lol, i only weight 13.11 though and thats at my most best condition, how much do people run of this stuff? 400mg ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

medici999 said:


> paul..do many people use the tren and masteron combo with no test?..yes..thats biff in his avi


i don't know really i do when i want to use a cycle without test



BigBiff said:


> yes its me in the avi lol, i only weight 13.11 though and thats at my most best condition, how much do people run of this stuff? 400mg ?


how long is a peice of string....but masteron is a mild drug really 300mg is fine as long as your expectations are set to the correct level....


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

When I use Mast Prop at 350mg the strength increases start after 2 weeks.


----------



## dean c (Nov 4, 2007)

all i get form masteron is some hardness,baldness ,bad acne and and aggrivated prostate lol


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

dean c said:


> all i get form masteron is some hardness,baldness ,bad acne and and aggrivated prostate lol


shame, seems you get all the negative sides.lol for me..huge libido, muscle hardness, strength increase, insane vascularity and an overall improved look to my physique :thumbup1:


----------

